# Single Stack 9 mm?



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

HTC said:


> Three of us at my work all carry the Kahr 9mm. Two of us have the CW9 and one has the PM9. Same basic gun, couple minor improvements on the PM9 that add a couple hundred to the price tag. All three of us have experienced flawless functioning. They are .9" thick and weigh 15 ounces when empty. I like them because they fit your hand, (no pinky finger hanging off) are light and thin. I have had mine over a year and found it to be a great gun to carry.


Never had any personal experience with Kahrs but a few guys I know who are quite knowledgeable concerning handguns speak highly of them. Took a three day defensive/tactical handgun "course" and one of the shooters there had one and really thought a lot of it.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Springfield EMP in 9mm is what I carry. Comes in a 40 also. Pretty much a 1911 scaled down to shoot the 9mm. Seen them from $950-$1200.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Colorado Springs issues the Keltec 380's as BUGS. Says a lot for Keltec, I have one, and bought my dad one, they are a darn fine pistol. if the Keltec is so poorly designed, why then did Ruger base their LCP off of the Keltec design. Only thing I do not like about the KelTec is the lack of a safety on it. Darn fine pistol and I would lay my life on one, matter of fact I do. JMHO


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wareagle1 said:


> Kel Tec P11, $255 at Jays. $275 online
> 
> Kahr PM9, about $420 online
> 
> ...


 Shop the used counter at as many stores as you can, don't be afraid to make an offer on one.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I love my Beretta FS92. I bought this used with 300 rounds of ammo, extra grips, speed loader.... $300. Had to do it at that price.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Because they were concealed silly !

I know PLENTY of cops that use them as backup guns. I volunteered with the local SD for 8 years, shot USPSA, and multi-county tactical shoots with SWATS etc, so to say they are not issued doesnt mean much to me.



Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Standard military handgun cartridge is the venerable 9mm Parabellum - KelTek makes handguns chambered for that cartridge but don't seem to see any carried by our troops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

CMR said:


> Just because a LEO agency uses it, doesn't mean its reliable. Take for an example Glock. And far as quality, do a search for Kimber, which as a reputation for being a very high quality 1911. There are ALOT of reports of Kimbers having jamming issues*** and FTF issues.


So you're putting KelTek in the same league with Glock and Kimber ? Gee wonder why L.A.P.D. chose Kimbers for their "Elite S.W.A.T." units and not KelTek when you can buy six or seven or more (?) KTs' for what a Kimber goes for .



> Says a lot for Keltec, I have one, and bought my dad one


Guess I'd rather have a tie or a nice sweater for a gift and go out and buy a decent handgun on my own.



> they are a darn fine pistol. if the Keltec is so poorly designed, why then did Ruger base their LCP off of the Keltec design.


Your statement assumes that I'm eneamored with the Ruger LCP, which I certainly am not. Ruger builds a lot of nice *steel *rifles, shotguns, double and single action revolvers but some of their plastic stuff  .




Violator22 said:


> Colorado Springs issues the Keltec 380's as BUGS.


Well to each their own I suppose but if I had a job that put my life in danger every day that I punched the time clock and my boss handed me a $79.95 (wholesale) KelTek, patted me on the back and said something like: "Go get the bad guys"  I think I'd start looking for another employer post-haste - but that's just me I guess. Never been one to trust my life on the cheapest handgun around.

Hoppe's no.10

***That's exactly why my daily companion is one of my two Browning Hi Powers.



















You *really* think a KelTek is in any way remotely comparable to these?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sure do, because in Colorado and Texas when you print, you can lose your CCW, You don't get that with a Keltec. CCW is just that, Concealed carry, what you have is not easily concealable, I have a 1911, I also have a Kimber UC in 40 S&W, I still carry the Keltec, as it slips right in the small of my back and cannot be seen, unless you are looking real hard or frisking me. I can spot someone carrying a 1911/BHP/Glock/XD at a good distance, doesn't matter if it is IWB. I have a tad bit of knowledge on firearms, was an Armorer for a few years in the Army, and I can tell you a number of members of Federal Law Enforcement agencies like the little Keltecs and the LCP's as they are good for what they are, a BUG. Carriers preference is what it all boils down to. All the Keltecs job is, to get me to my vehicle where I keep my XD-40, thats it. If I need more that the 6 shots of 380, I am in WAY over my head. You do understand the concept of Concealed carry.............right? I am not putting down the BHP's and other Large handguns, I like them, and have a few. nice thing about Colorado, by our state Law our vehicle is an extension of our house, and we can carry whatever we want in our car, in the glovebox, in the console, or sitting right on the dash, so yeah, I would bet my life on my little keltec, I have done all the work to mine and my dad's so I know they are reliable. Over 1000 rounds, with maybe 2 misfires in mine, and absolutely none in Dads. I get more misfires in my Kimber than I do my Keltec, whats that say. Only Kimber has worked on the Kimber.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Violator22 said:


> Sure do, because in Colorado and Texas when you print, you can lose your CCW, You don't get that with a Keltec. CCW is just that, Concealed carry, what you have is not easily concealable, I have a 1911, I also have a Kimber UC in 40 S&W, I still carry the Keltec, as it slips right in the small of my back and cannot be seen, unless you are looking real hard or frisking me. I can spot someone carrying a 1911/BHP/Glock/XD at a good distance, doesn't matter if it is IWB. I have a tad bit of knowledge on firearms, was an Armorer for a few years in the Army, and I can tell you a number of members of Federal Law Enforcement agencies like the little Keltecs and the LCP's as they are good for what they are, a BUG. Carriers preference is what it all boils down to. All the Keltecs job is, to get me to my vehicle where I keep my XD-40, thats it. If I need more that the 6 shots of 380, I am in WAY over my head. You do understand the concept of Concealed carry.............right? I am not putting down the BHP's and other Large handguns, I like them, and have a few. nice thing about Colorado, by our state Law our vehicle is an extension of our house, and we can carry whatever we want in our car, in the glovebox, in the console, or sitting right on the dash, so yeah, I would bet my life on my little keltec, I have done all the work to mine and my dad's so I know they are reliable. Over 1000 rounds, with maybe 2 misfires in mine, and absolutely none in Dads. I get more misfires in my Kimber than I do my Keltec, whats that say. Only Kimber has worked on the Kimber.


If you're happy and confident entrusting your life to one of the cheapest handguns around then more power to you. However, there is a major contradiction in your post.

You write that you carry a KT in the small of your back as so not to "print" as one might with a full size 1911 or BHP. Then you say that KT and Ruger LCPs are "...good for what they are, a *BUG*..." (*B*ack*U*p*G*un). You seem to be damning them with faint praise - as in: Well I guess they're OK considering what they are - a back up gun but certainly not a first line of defense go-to handgun.

But if you're carrying a KT in the small of your back - or elsewhere - so as not to print then one can assume that you're not carrying a full size handgun and thus your KT is not a BUG - back up gun - but rather your primary and first (as opposed to backup/secondary) defensive weapon . 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> I love my Beretta FS92. I bought this used with 300 rounds of ammo, extra grips, speed loader.... $300. Had to do it at that price.


 That was a pretty good deal!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

My wife carries a kel tec 380 every day. She has been a cop for 27 years know and has been issued everything from glock to sig, even carried a smith wheel gun early in her career. I think some of you guys are scared out of your pants to leave the house unless you have the top of the line handgun or the largest caliber made.
I carry everything from a smith .357 revolver down to a .380 kel tec. I have the Colts, Bersa's, Glocks, etc in between. Guess what I carry the most. The kel tec bcause I have shot it enough to know it is as reliable as any gun I own for it's intended use. 
With the comments I have seen in this post I think some people stay locked in their house unless they have the Kimber strapped to their side, the ar15 over their shoulder and a bayonet strapped to their ankle------just in case----oh and all top of the line. 
if you want small concealble and inexpensive buy a kel tec. If you want small concealable and expensive by a kahr, just remember if you shoot either one of them enough they will both missfire eventually


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

All can have issues but the only pistol I've dumped so far has been a Keltec; to many failures to feed.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

I've been watching this thread with interest. 

I preempt this with the following caveats:

Your Mileage May Vary, For What It's Worth, Take it Or Leave It....

WarEagle wants a carry gun. Therefore I'm GOING TO ASSUME that the reason that WarEagle wants a carry gun because he/she wants to protect his/her life with said firearm. 

Therefore, I present the following metaphor to make a point (again, take it, or leave it)

One day, WarEagle goes to the doctor, and the Doctor says that he has a potentially fatal Cardiac anomaly and needs a pacemaker. WarEagle is aghast at the thought of taking one step too many and dropping and dying right there on the floor - he's/she's paralyzed with fear - if that's not bad enough, WarEagle looks to his/her spouse and the look of utter terror is too much to bear - "If WarEagle dies, who will pay the house payment, send the kids to college, will we have enough to live on.....I will be LOST without WarEagle!!!!!........" WarEagles returns his/her attention to the Doctor and says....."OK Doc, what are we going to do?"

The Doctor pulls out two different boxes - the first box contains a pacemaker and the Doctor says "this is a very popular pacemaker - pricepoint has allowed many of these to be placed into patients across the United States....admittedly its crudely made compared to the other pacemakers, but for the price, you cannot beat it." 

Then the Doctor pulls out the second box - it contains a half a dozen or so pacemakers all of which the Doctor says are finely made to exacting tolerances, are used World Wide, have no history of failure and are made with nothing but the finest materials. When asked, if He were going to need one, or one for a loved one, which one would he pick? 

The Doctor's Response? "Son....if I was going to trust my life and/or the lives of my loved ones, you REALLY think I'd take a chance with the cheapest thing out there? 

WarEagle - if you REALLY need a carry gun, sell something, save your sheckles, play the lottery - buy a REALLY GOOD GUN....not just the cheapest thing you can find - your life may depend on it one day. 

(For the record, I'm a retired Police Officer - Carried a gun on and off duty for close to 20 years)


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

*Buy the one thats suits your needs best, what is best for others doesnt play into your needs.

I submit that this is the best advice in this thread *


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

windknot said:


> I've been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> I preempt this with the following caveats:
> 
> ...


Thanks WindKnot.


Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

HTC said:


> Three of us at my work all carry the Kahr 9mm. Two of us have the CW9 and one has the PM9. Same basic gun, couple minor improvements on the PM9 that add a couple hundred to the price tag. All three of us have experienced flawless functioning. They are .9" thick and weigh 15 ounces when empty. I like them because they fit your hand, (no pinky finger hanging off) are light and thin. I have had mine over a year and found it to be a great gun to carry.


Owned and carried a Kahr K9 for several years. Small, concealable and dependable. 3" barrel. +P rated. 

Please know that of all calibers, the 9mm is the only caliber capable of reaching its full velocity (fps) from a 3" barrel. Cor-Bon 115 grain jacketed hollow points (+P) are very close to .357 ballistics from the Kahr K9. I also carried (for a while) a Browning HP on the SS hip (in an ARG - Ayoob Rear Guard) holster from Mitch Rosen, with 2 spare magazines on the weak side hip (qualified with this setup at LFI). 

If I were to carry a 9mm again today with dependability and concealment as the primary components, the Kahr K9 would be my *first* choice. .357 magnum ballistics from a small package (with proper ammunition).

eta - I personally would not carry a 9mm with anything but Cor-Bon 115 gr jhp's in the magazine for general purpose street preparedness encounters.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Violator22 said:


> Sure do, because in Colorado and Texas when you print, you can lose your CCW, You don't get that with a Keltec. CCW is just that, Concealed carry, what you have is not easily concealable, I have a 1911, I also have a Kimber UC in 40 S&W, I still carry the Keltec, as it slips right in the small of my back and cannot be seen, unless you are looking real hard or frisking me. I can spot someone carrying a 1911/BHP/Glock/XD at a good distance, doesn't matter if it is IWB. I have a tad bit of knowledge on firearms, was an Armorer for a few years in the Army, and I can tell you a number of members of Federal Law Enforcement agencies like the little Keltecs and the LCP's as they are good for what they are, a BUG. Carriers preference is what it all boils down to. All the Keltecs job is, to get me to my vehicle where I keep my XD-40, thats it. If I need more that the 6 shots of 380, I am in WAY over my head. You do understand the concept of Concealed carry.............right? I am not putting down the BHP's and other Large handguns, I like them, and have a few. nice thing about Colorado, by our state Law our vehicle is an extension of our house, and we can carry whatever we want in our car, in the glovebox, in the console, or sitting right on the dash, so yeah, I would bet my life on my little keltec, I have done all the work to mine and my dad's so I know they are reliable. Over 1000 rounds, with maybe 2 misfires in mine, and absolutely none in Dads. I get more misfires in my Kimber than I do my Keltec, whats that say. Only Kimber has worked on the Kimber.


What kind of ammo are you using in your Kimber? Cast or metal jacket, and if cast round nose or other? Just curious, I have a Kimber too and had feeding issues until I shortened the OAL overall length)





windknot said:


> I've been watching this thread with interest.
> 
> I preempt this with the following caveats:
> 
> ...


Good post. When I bought mine I had in mind to spend only $400, but after talking to guys, doing on line research in shooting forums, and handling different guns it didn't take me long to figure out I wanted to open my wallet a little wider. I know my gun will stop anyone not wearing a vest and its very reliable as well, Oh! Its 45ACP too. 9's are cute but I like big'ens  Actually I never thought I would settle for anything smaller then a Desert Eagle in 44Mag or .50Cal :evil: bu alas, my hands can't handle big recoil anymore so the 45acp is fine. Actually I don't carry yet, but I did go through the training. I'm just not to the point of needing self defence yet, but I praise all you guys who do. CCW's stop a lot of bad guys and help keep others safe at the same time. (*Thumbs up to all you CCW's *)


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Jim..47 said:


> What kind of ammo are you using in your Kimber? Cast or metal jacket, and if cast round nose or other? Just curious, I have a Kimber too and had feeding issues until I shortened the OAL overall length)


I use XTP's and Golden Saber's in mine, the Golden saber's seem to feed more reliably for me, so that is what i carry in it. I love the Kimber honestly. Les


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I use the HornadayXTP also, very good bullets, bu 95% of my shooting is done with home cast bullets. I have Lyman molds in both 200Gr paper punchers and 230Gr round noe. The 200Gr works well, but the 230Gr round nose is less fussy with feeding and I think a little more accurate. As for the XTPs my guess is the round nose may be more accurate also but only because of longer driving band length. 

Are you reloading and if so what powder do you use? I started out using nearly a full chage of BlueDot but quickly learned about Bullseye and am very happy with Bullseye accuracy. Bluedot would be good except its just not designed to be measured out in smaller charges, doesn't feed that well through the powder measure therefore you get in consistant charges.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I use Bluedot, when I am carrying it though, it is just factory ammo though. My XD like the exact same load my kimber does, makes things real nice. I use the 165 gr GS and XTP's for my 40's, the wife carries an AMT hardballer that I tuned for her. She has the 45, I like my 40's. Les


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> So you're putting KelTek in the same league with Glock and Kimber ? Gee wonder why L.A.P.D. chose Kimbers for their "Elite S.W.A.T." units and not KelTek when you can buy six or seven or more (?) KTs' for what a Kimber goes for.


I never said I did. I was clearly making a point, which you completely didn't get. Your ego stands in the way. 
Again, just because a LEO doesn't use it, doesn't mean its a gun you shouldn't buy it. The police i work with have Sig's. I have a Rossi revolver. OMG!! Not that, the sky is falling , the sky is falling!!!! Quick, get rid of it and get a Sig because thats what Hoppe wants you to have!!!!!!  

Heck, majority of police I've worked with through out the years don't even know what ammo they use in their guns. Tells ya how much they actually know about guns (and I'm not including SWAT members for the record). They're knowledge of the subject is very basic.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> Avoid Kel-Tech like the plague. Why trust your life to one of the cheapest - if not the cheapest - handguns around? If they are so reliable how many cash strapped public safety departments issue them for standard carry? What does this tell you? I could tell you horror story after horror story concerning Kel Techs - barrels, slides etc. flying down range after the pull of a trigger etc. How much is your life worth in terms of $$$ you are willing to spend to protect it ?
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


I agree, :evil:

I love the term, I've had that gun for 20 years and never had a problem with it...and he has the same box of ammo he bought with the gun. I trust my life on proven weapons, not cheap junk.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

CMR said:


> I never said I did. I was clearly making a point, which you completely didn't get. Your ego stands in the way.


It's not my ego but rather a firm belief that if you carry a handgun for self-defense (as opposed to hunting, plinking etc. ) then you feel somehow, somewhere down the line your life may be in danger of being exterminated. Taking this as a given why would you or anyone else put their life on the line with a bargain basement weapon? 



> I have a Rossi revolver.


Don't know much Rossi revolvers but as a general statement I guess I'd rather take a cheap revolver to a gunfight as opposed to a junk semi-auto.





> "... get a Sig because thats what Hoppe wants you to have!!!!!!


Never recommended a SIG nor do I particularly want or not want anyone to buy a SIG.





> Heck, majority of police I've worked with through out the years don't even know what ammo they use in their guns. Tells ya how much they actually know about guns (and I'm not including SWAT members for the record). They're knowledge of the subject is very basic.


Well yes and no and maybe yes and maybe no . Never been one to paint peace officers with a broad brush but it's been my experience that those who make the final decision on weapons/ammo etc. to be carried by their departmental officers are quite knowledgeable of these things regardless of the end user. C'mon - that's like expecting every taxi-cab driver to know the frictional coefficients of the brake pads on the taxi he's driving.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

An interesting thread, up front I am not an expert, I am a NRA certified pistol instructor. I did teach many carry classes and with that I have had the chance to see many pistols show up on the range and get to see and evaluate them more or less in the field in people's hands.

Ok..my two cents, in the earlier days I saw many tec's show up, probably 40 percent of their owners were borrowing one of our guns to finish the course of fire. Many many malfunctions but that was several years ago, who knows if they have improved, maybe they have. When one showed up and worked it was ok. There are many good slim 9mms and .380's and the brands have been mentioned in this tread. What I tell people looking for there first carry gun, or new to shooting is to find a gun shop you can rent guns. Do your homework like you are starting to with this thread.
What I suggest as you narrow your options is to go to the gun range or shop where you can shoot the gun you are thinking of. You will have to rent the gun, buy the ammo but if the gun does not fit you and you can not shoot well no matter the price or what ever it is not good for you. Do not be surprised if some of the big name guns do not fit you, pretty normal, actually. There are several "popular" names and they are great gun that just do not fit my hand, I do not shoot them well, nothing wrong with the gun, just not a good one for me. So I move on and find one that fits and is Reliable...right up there, so what good is a gun that is affordable that does not work every single time in a stress situation? 
So, for my simple mind...start checking out guns that are 
1-Reliable, shoot every time you pull the trigger.
2-Fit you, relaxed in your grip, natural and easy to point.
after that you can argue, worry or what ever on all of the other little things.
Good luck..off the box


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey hoppes

Using your logic, everyone must use Michelin tires, drive a mercedes, wear a crash helmet when driving, own the lowest emission cell phone, wear armani suits, etc or else they dont see eye to eye with you since they are betting their lives on each and every piece of equipment !

Merry Christmas


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

I carry a Kahr PM 9 everyday inside the waistband with a Crossbreed Mini-Tuck holster. The gun is very easily concealable, lightweight and comfortable to carry. I work in sales and business casual is my usual attire so 100% concealment is an absolute must. I have never been "made" carrying with this setup. The gun also functions perfectly and is very accurate for such a little gun. It also has a great double action trigger.

I also have a Glock 19 which I carry on the weekends or when concealment is not as critical This gun is also pretty easy to conceal but there is definitely a weight difference between it and my Kahr which I start notice at the end of the day.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Beaglernr said:


> An interesting thread, up front I am not an expert, I am a NRA certified pistol instructor. I did teach many carry classes and with that I have had the chance to see many pistols show up on the range and get to see and evaluate them more or less in the field in people's hands.
> 
> *Ok..my two cents, in the earlier days I saw many tec's show up, probably 40 percent of their owners were borrowing one of our guns to finish the course of fire. Many many malfunctions but that was several years ago, who knows if they have improved, maybe they have.* When one showed up and worked it was ok. There are many good slim 9mms and .380's and the brands have been mentioned in this tread. What I tell people looking for there first carry gun, or new to shooting is to find a gun shop you can rent guns. Do your homework like you are starting to with this thread.
> What I suggest as you narrow your options is to go to the gun range or shop where you can shoot the gun you are thinking of. You will have to rent the gun, buy the ammo but if the gun does not fit you and you can not shoot well no matter the price or what ever it is not good for you. Do not be surprised if some of the big name guns do not fit you, pretty normal, actually. There are several "popular" names and they are great gun that just do not fit my hand, I do not shoot them well, nothing wrong with the gun, just not a good one for me. So I move on and find one that fits and is Reliable...right up there, so what good is a gun that is affordable that does not work every single time in a stress situation?
> ...


Beagle

I would bet that alot of the malfunctions is operator induced, the smaller the gun, the better the grip, limp wristing will stop any autoloader. Especially if like you say, 40% are borrowed, they dont/didnt know the piece well, and how to effectively use it.

thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

A Kel-Tec is better than nothing at all. That being said I truely believe that a Glock is simply the finest self defense handgun available. And they do not and can not go off without pulling the trigger. And as far a KB's thats the fault of using lead ammo against manufactorers recomendation. Oh, and Browning HP's are good also, just a little more buttons to fiddle with.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would go with the Kel Tec PF9. My friend carries this gun and loves it. He has 3 other carry guns he could choose from, but almost always goes to that one. I've shot it and liked it very much.

I myself have a Kel Tec P3AT 380 that I like very much. Very easy to holster inside your pocket or on the ankle. I carry this one over my Springfield XD Sub Compact 40. The only time I really carry my 40 is when I am in the woods or am open carrying.

I don't see anything wrong with a Kel Tec if you are on a budget. You don't have to carry a Kimber to be safe unlike some of these other guys.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Diggdug said:


> A Kel-Tec is better than nothing at all. That being said I truely believe that a Glock is simply the finest self defense handgun available. And they do not and can not go off without pulling the trigger. And as far a KB's thats the fault of using lead ammo against manufactorers recomendation. Oh, and Browning HP's are good also, just a little more buttons to fiddle with.


I have had two handguns go bad. One was a taurus revolver that I bought new. I fixed it myself.

The other was a glock 21 that I bought new. I sent it back to glock and they repaired it quickly and correctly. My issue was that it would SOMETIMES shoot two times for one trigger pull - actually, it shot on the pull and then would shoot again on the trigger release. made double taps *real* quick. if I could have gotten the entire magazine to work that way, I might not have fixed it :lol:

I would argue that it is incorrect to attriubte all glock KB's to lead ammo, that just isnt reality. And who would design such a KB waiting to happen ? One drawback with the g-locks in my opinion.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*I have a .32 Keltec and I don't like it. In one respect it's a great concealed carry pistol, but when I've fired it at the range its grip is so short it feels like it's going to jump right out of my hand; I don't like that feeling of not being in control of the pistol. I prefer a 9mm Glock.*
*[/COLOR]* 
*I don't think someone needs the biggest gun going; just something that they're comfortable shooting/handling and carrying.*


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

> *it feels like it's going to jump right out of my hand; I don't like that feeling of not being in control of the pistol. *




That was my experience when I went shopping for one also. I have pretty arthritic hands so its even worse for me. I tried several of the smaller guns and the grip was just too small for me. I was more worried I would shoot myself which does happen too many folks. So I ended up with a gun that is hard to conseal but great to hold.

I don't feel the need to walk around with one so home and vehicle protection is enough for me, although I've never taken it in my car as I don't have a CCW permit yet!, I did take the training though. It is nice to know that its handy for home protection should the need arise.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

hunt-n-fool said:


> I would argue that it is incorrect to attriubte all glock *KB's* to lead ammo, that just isnt reality. And who would design such a *KB* waiting to happen ? One drawback with the g-locks in my opinion.


"KB", that's a new acronym for me. It means.....?

Thanks

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Best carry guns are S&W 332, Seecamp, and the new Ruger. We have these and a Kahr, .357 Smith, Beretta 9, Browning HP .40 etc. Even as small as the Seecamp, Titanium Smith, and Ruger are, they are still a load to carry when compared to the Keltec.

I was thinking of getting a Keltec 32 for my waders, so as not to worry about Deet impregnation. Handy little clip on it for wader carry.

I wish Smith made a nice, light, functioning 5 shot double action revolver in .22 mag. If it reduced the size and weight compared to these other mouse guns that would be my pocket carry.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Doe said:


> *I have a .32 Keltec and I don't like it. In one respect it's a great concealed carry pistol, but when I've fired it at the range its grip is so short it feels like it's going to jump right out of my hand; I don't like that feeling of not being in control of the pistol. I prefer a 9mm Glock.*
> *[/COLOR]*
> *I don't think someone needs the biggest gun going; just something that they're comfortable shooting/handling and carrying.*





Will a magazine extension help? My buddy has the same gun and the extension is really nice. For me it really makes the gun. I for one have every intention of owning a kel tec. Probably pf9. Thinest, lightest semi auto 9mm made that I know of. Just a pocket gun. to each there own.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Fish Eye said:


> I wish Smith made a nice, light, functioning 5 shot double action revolver in .22 mag. If it reduced the size and weight compared to these other mouse guns that would be my pocket carry.



I am pretty sure they did make a .22 mag revolver. Airlite ??? Check out gunbroker and maybe the s&w forums. If I have time I will do a quick look. I am pretty partial to the model 342pd (.38) etc... some nice guns. great carry guns.

How about this one?
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=151343669


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> "KB", that's a new acronym for me. It means.....?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


Ka-Boom


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

POLARBEAR said:


> Will a magazine extension help? My buddy has the same gun and the extension is really nice. For me it really makes the gun. I for one have every intention of owning a kel tec. Probably pf9. Thinest, lightest semi auto 9mm made that I know of. Just a pocket gun. to each there own.


 
*Good call! I'll have to try that. Because really, if not for the "jumpy" feeling I would be more comfortable (and happier) with it. Thanks for the suggestion!*


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

POLARBEAR said:


> I am pretty sure they did make a .22 mag revolver. Airlite ??? Check out gunbroker and maybe the s&w forums. If I have time I will do a quick look. I am pretty partial to the model 342pd (.38) etc... some nice guns. great carry guns.
> 
> How about this one?
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=151343669


How about this one - its in Michigan......at my friends shop in Middleville
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=151035706


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

22 mag. for a carry gun?


----------

